

NY Poly Tech Open Course on Penetration Testing and Vulnerability Analysis - phn1x
http://cryptocity.squarespace.com/

======
dguido
Oh snap, I'm blowing up!

Hi everyone, this is my course (sort of). If you have any questions, leave
them below and I'll do my best to answer.

ps. I'm hosting the course at my own domain at <http://pentest.cryptocity.net>

~~~
aplusbi
You're getting increasingly famous, Dan.

~~~
dguido
Seriously, the referrer's to my page are blowing up. Hopefully a few will
stick and be active participants in adding to the site.

------
coolnewtoy
This looks very interesting - I will have to check it out when I have more
time. I was also looking over the Certificate/Master's programs - did I miss
something or is there really no coursework on database security?

~~~
dguido
Update: sorry, I misunderstood the question at first.

We cover SQL injection and other attacks against databases in Web Hacking.
Student's are free to choose a final project related to database security if
that's their thing and a few have in the past.

If you have specific suggestions regarding content I should add, let me know
and I'll see what I can come up with.

------
tptacek
Happy to point out that our own Stephen Ridley worked on the reversing segment
of this class, and that Dino Dai Zovi is Matasano emeritus, not that I'd ever
think to take any credit for his success, oh no, I'm just happy to name drop.

